# Team Digit Unofficial Gaming Clan!!Lets reload some money



## Harvik780 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have something crushing my heart...i wasn't able to participate in WCG 2008 because of the fuc|<ing bomb blasts..The dates were announced too late for me to book tickets..They also postponed the dates on a regular basis.
Hope i make it up for next year.

If you have a fast enough PC to run FPS & simulation games then ur welcome to the Unofficial gaming clan for team digit.We will hold tournaments and the persons winning the tournaments will be selected for the team.We will be representing India in next years WCG and CGS(if possible).If we win,we will be earning huge money.
This is serious business and no joke.

When i confirm the Tournament details,you will feel free to PM me for any queries and server passwords after filling the online form for the tournament.

Regards
Harvik780


----------



## skippednote (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice Idea...


----------



## ring_wraith (Oct 28, 2008)

@Harvik, where are you based. I think this is a great idea, if not the WCG, then I'm sure we can win at the very least some local competitions. 

Let's start off by making a list of games that we're going to practice. 

Here's my list:

1) Counter Strike 1.6
2) Counter Strike Source 
3) UT2004
4) Quake 3 Arena


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 28, 2008)

Counter Strike will surely be in the list.
I am also looking forward to COD4(it runs butter smooth on most mid range PCs).
Also i will include a requested poll for games so the the most voted games can be included from a list.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 28, 2008)

Any chance for some FREEWARE games on the list?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm in for CS:S,CS:1.6(I am teh spray and pray type,)

will have to try out cod4 before deciding.

Don't like vanilla quake3 much,do like  some quake3 mods though.


wait....my net is teh sh!t sometimes.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

I am in! Throw any game at me!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 28, 2008)

^^but kid has a condition : game shud be violent and bloody enough to keep him interested


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 28, 2008)

I will need some help from conq to set up a free online registration with database for the tournament.
I will really at it for setting it all up.
Paranj conq kahan hai bahut dinno se online nahi hua.
Anybody ready to help me can pm.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 28, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^but kid has a condition : game shud be violent and bloody enough to keep him interested



ya... but games interest me without that element too. Though, i prefer action more.



Harvik780 said:


> I will need some help from conq to set up a free online registration with database for the tournament.
> I will really at it for setting it all up.
> Paranj conq kahan hai bahut dinno se online nahi hua.
> Anybody ready to help me can pm.



he's chatting wid me on XFire r8 now.

@Harvik780 :- his Y! ID is theconqueror01.... though he is not online on Yahoo!. He is online now in XFire .


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 28, 2008)

I am in too .. 
For COD4 though ...


----------



## Goten (Oct 28, 2008)

Wish u all the best guys.
We had our college CS team.
LOL.
Now its fourth year, placements etc etc...lifes ruined.
Peace~~~!


----------



## The Conqueror (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Harvik, I am always here to help anyone. Yeah I was unable to host and play hamachi cod4 sessions because Our Indian Team (Fatal Toxic 5 - ft5clan.com) had participated in SKOTH3(Samsung King of the Hill 4) held by *Asian World Cyber Games* Call of Duty 4 Tournament.
Although we lost, we are now practicing hard for the next SKOTH which will be held in November.As we need some really good Pro COD4 Gamers, We are recruiting new members for the tournament.The Best Player of our team will be given prizes as well if we win there are loads of other prizes . 

*NOTE:* This Gaming Competition is held online and you dont need to go to any country for the competition.

If you are interested to join and have got some good skills in FPS Games, Grab your original call of duty 4 copy and register at ft5clan.com/forum and fill up your application form.You will be then tested with an FT5 Member and if you pass the test you are in the clan.

------------------------------
Back to The Original Topic, Yes I'm Ready Gaming for CoD4 


@Harvik : If you can , register a domain name, after that get a hosting, For the time being free hosting is sufficient.I recommend the Ad-Free x10hosting.com , We shall install Joomla 1.5 as the standard CMS for managing users,registration etc which will be stored in a database.If you need help setting up Joomla , feel free to IM me -
XFire ID - *theconqueror001*
Yahoo! ID - *theconqueror01*


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 29, 2008)

Will anyone tell me if this will include Freeware games or not, please?


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 29, 2008)

^^Most likely no,because,this i don't think there are many users interested in freeware multiplayer games.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 29, 2008)

^^
when will it begin


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Oct 29, 2008)

hey fellow digitians of clan 


"Team|Digit"





count me in !


----------



## baccilus (Oct 29, 2008)

Any chances of including Insurgency: Modern Infantry Combat?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 29, 2008)

^^
Games like CS,Quake 3,Quake 4,Crysis,COD4,DOTA,UT
etc which are played extensively as Multiplayer are of prime consideration.

So guys practice these games.


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 29, 2008)

Quake 4 extensively!? what a joke. CoD2 ftw!!


----------



## amitava82 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ha lol @ you guys.. We UrT [DF] Clan have Dedicated Clan Server! Please Die or Join UrT Clan!


----------



## amrawtanshx (Oct 30, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Quake 4 extensively!? what a joke. CoD2 ftw!!



Its played eXtensively outside.
Is featured in many competitions too


----------



## ico (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm in for Urban Terror......The only FPS game I've played in my life (My computer can only play this game ).....Its addiction for me.....



amitava82 said:


> Ha lol @ you guys.. We UrT [DF] Clan have Dedicated Clan Server! Please Die or Join UrT Clan!


All thanx to you.....

Moreover, the RSA - hellsheaven.co.za is also a nice place to play.  It used to be n00bish sometime back, but now players over there kick some serious a$$.


----------



## Harvik780 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have started the preparations.The site will be up in a few days..And yes i think it will be better if we could spare prizes for individuals.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 30, 2008)

Nice idea.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm in.Any FPS or TPS.I'm right there for you!

What about Unreal Tournament 3,Crysis and all?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 30, 2008)

You should get a cool name. Digit is the name of a mag, and a team by that name may be viewed as an official team. And obviously, 9.9, who painted the town(and the forum) red, wont really like it. Just an advice you may wish to think about.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 30, 2008)

How about Digg 1t!


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 30, 2008)

> I'm in for CS:S,CS:1.6(I am teh spray and pray type,)


You are the type that get good medics killed fast like.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 30, 2008)

Here are some designer(!!!) team names for you ppl:

1. SuperBowel (pronounced superbowl)
2. GArena Kapoor (pronounced Kareena Kapoor, for your DOTA/CS matches)
3. more to come...


----------



## Chirag (Oct 30, 2008)

I am in for CS 1.6 and Quake 3 

Name: ummm maybe 'undefined'.


----------



## moshel (Oct 30, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> You should get a cool name. Digit is the name of a mag, and a team by that name may be viewed as an official team. And obviously, 9.9, who painted the town(and the forum) red, wont really like it. Just an advice you may wish to think about.



well if u guys are really good, then maybe the management of 9.9 media would let u use the digit name and could also be the official sponsor for the team.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

Well I am in for CoD4, Quake 4, UrT, CS 1.6 and CS Source.

Name, as many know --> PsyCh0s0ciaL


----------



## ico (Oct 31, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Well I am in for CoD4, Quake 4,* UrT,* CS 1.6 and CS Source.


lolumad?...........???..............


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 31, 2008)

> Name, as many know --> PsyCh0s0ciaL


Wow, I'm sure none of us really expected that name!


----------



## skippednote (Oct 31, 2008)

^^
suits him good


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Oct 31, 2008)

Well mine is Bumpy_Shah  I'm up for any game, BUT lemme make it clear to all, I'm and will be just a Comic relief in the match, u know bombing own base, grenading own feet to jump higher, thus usually dying in "Friendly Fire"


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

^^Lol....ask Amrawtanshx or The Conqueror.... I can do break dance in COD4.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 1, 2008)

^^
Yes he does that very well.
And can give professional dancers run for their money .. 

@Plasma Snake 

Bombing one's base  .. HAHAH 
When u have friends like that .. Who needs an enemy


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

lolz


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 1, 2008)

Well! On a serious note my playing style is Rambo-Fidayeen, gimme any gone. point in enemy's direction and say "Shu" and off like a rabid Wolverine. Most of the matches go down without a kill but when do get my paws on someone, its killing spree time baby!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

^^Lolz. I rely more on guerilla tactics... a.k.a CAMPING .


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Nov 1, 2008)

if there is stuff like DotA or Forza or NFS....count me in...not that bad at FPS's either


----------



## skippednote (Nov 1, 2008)

Me too for any racing simulation


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 1, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> lolumad?...........???..............



I meant Unreal Tournament .


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Nov 1, 2008)

i'm in too just tell me when to join


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 2, 2008)

lethalweaponforever said:


> if there is stuff like DotA or Forza or NFS....count me in...not that bad at FPS's either



DOTA is hell of a game.Its on WCG too.
It has to be included.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 2, 2008)

i m in for CS 1.6


----------



## ico (Nov 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I meant Unreal Tournament .


Thats UT, I think.

We call Urban Terror as UrT and Unreal Tournament as UT........


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^Ok

BTW, what is DOTA ?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Nov 2, 2008)

^^ Defence Of The Ancients, its a Warcraft III - Frozen Throne map.

www.getdota.com
www.dota-allstars.com


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 2, 2008)

^^Thanks.


----------



## ring_wraith (Nov 2, 2008)

Count me in for UT2003 / UT 2004, any CS you care to name and Quake 4.


----------



## baccilus (Nov 2, 2008)

Count me in for _Insurgency: Infantry combat_, the free Half life mod


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 2, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> You are the type that get good medics killed fast like.


<3


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Nov 3, 2008)

So....when are we goin to start the clan....can u give more details??!!


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 3, 2008)

Tomorrow i'll be working all day to finish the site after i have done the downloading and get rid of all installation problems i have been facing for pcroit.com domain from x10hosting.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 3, 2008)

Bhai, I don't have Steam, how can I play CS online? Not a big CS player so wanna practice.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 4, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Tomorrow i'll be working all day to finish the site after i have done the downloading and get rid of all installation problems i have been facing for pcroit.com domain from x10hosting.



so u r going to host for only steam player


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL nerds,cs1.6 costs just about Rs300 and if you want to play competitively YOU HAVE to buy it.And its tottaly worth the money spent cus you can play on official steam servers.

cs1.6~Rs300
cs:s~rs400
TF2~orange box~Rs700


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 4, 2008)

Umm difference between CS 1.6 and Source? Where can I get 'em from? Complete Orange Box for 700 or just TF2?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^Orange Box = HL2, HL2 EP1, HL2 EP2, TF2, Portal


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 4, 2008)

Dude I know that much so I asked if whole package got so cheap i.e. just 700 bucks or was it TF2 alone for 700 bucks?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Ok
> 
> BTW, what is DOTA ?


zOMG!!! you did not know DoTA???!?!? 
I was a champ at it 2 yrs ago....
Now...other interests


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^I dont have much interest in RTSes .


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 4, 2008)

i dont hav original cs. but i often play multiplayer online
i even have steam software with a account in it 

will that do or sumthing else is needed which comes with original cd only ??

i hav steam software an login and password but i dont know how to use it to play with others.

whereas the multiplayer option in the game works fine for me. i can join any unprotected server by password and play with them.

This might be something Nooby but i need to clear it out


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 4, 2008)

Don't worry we are gonna use Hamachi servers and the team selected will be given a free legally Hard or digital copy to participate in the tournament.

Ok the site is up,will be giving the link shortly after i have finished adding content.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 4, 2008)

man i m having 12th board and cet this march.
i hope tournament is after that


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 4, 2008)

^I have 10th boards too


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 5, 2008)

^^
Thats why u are so happy.


----------



## REY619 (Nov 5, 2008)

Any chance of VC-MP or SA-MP? 



The_Devil_Himself said:


> LOL nerds,cs1.6 costs just about Rs300 and if you want to play competitively YOU HAVE to buy it.And its tottaly worth the money spent cus you can play on official steam servers.
> cs1.6~Rs300
> cs:s~rs400
> TF2~orange box~Rs700



Yeah they are cheap but problem is the genuine originals are hard to find here. I searched ebay too for sellers that accept Cash On Delivery/VPP(as thats the only way i can pay), but found none.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 5, 2008)

No chance for VC-MP or SA-MP as they are not prominent MP games.

TF2 for 700 ?
Its for 999 here


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

Orange Box is Rs. 1099/- here atleast.

And here, CoD4 is costing Rs. 1999/- o_0


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

Can the Tourno be after March? I've got to give a few exams and clear them with 80% or there will be fireworks at home 
And include FIFA 08 Please Please Please
Thats the only game I'm good at


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

hey are the applications still going on...


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 5, 2008)

Don't worry guys we will be having plenty of tournaments and that to on regular basis.


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Nov 5, 2008)

wht bout NFS, DotA, plz inform bout the contests....where its held, where to go, when to play and all


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 5, 2008)

Harvik780 said:


> Don't worry guys we will be having plenty of tournaments and that to on regular basis.



hey bro can i participate now


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 5, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> ^^
> Thats why u are so happy.


Huh!



KPower Mania said:


> Orange Box is Rs. 1099/- here atleast.
> 
> And here, CoD4 is costing Rs. 1999/- o_0


They're simply looting the people.Both the Orange Box and CoD4 cost Rs. 999/- here.



Harvik780 said:


> Don't worry guys we will be having plenty of tournaments and that to on regular basis.


W00t!


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Ya, they are looting  Cant help it


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Nov 5, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> No chance for VC-MP or SA-MP as they are not prominent MP games.
> 
> TF2 for 700 ?
> Its for 999 here



SOME CORRECTIONS.,its 750.

*www.techenclave.com/dealer-s-paradise/do-pc-games-104316.html


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 6, 2008)

yaar somebody reply to me also ... is it open till now


----------



## amrawtanshx (Nov 6, 2008)

^^
Yes.
All will be auditioned I guess.And these competitions keep on going .. So dont worry.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

I will phail. I am noob (.


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2008)

Urban Terror = Free...........!!!!


----------



## skippednote (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm in for urban terror


----------



## toofan (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't bash me for the name i am suggesting.
*Indian toofans

*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 6, 2008)

toofan.is.back said:


> Don't bash me for the name i am suggesting.
> *Indian toofans
> *



Toofan.Is.Back, please don't mind, but that sounds more like a name for your dozen or so kids 

Don't mind, nothing personal.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 6, 2008)

^^
Hehe 
Anyway, It'll be nice if we know what games are included ...
Please include FIFA 08...please


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

^^Ya... nice suggestion.


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 6, 2008)

okay Harvik,I am back now and ready to help you in Setting up Website,Game Server etc etc.


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 6, 2008)

i can too help in setting websites

my yahoo messenger id is: great_dindi
I m always ready to help


----------



## gauravthecooldude (Nov 6, 2008)

please do include any game of the FIFA series ......i m real gud at it !!


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 6, 2008)

@Harvik
What games are included?
Please include FIFA 08


----------



## toofan (Nov 6, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Ya... nice suggestion.


name or games,


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Nov 8, 2008)

OI!!! What the....are the tournaments on or not....where's the web addresss....someone reply!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????


----------



## toofan (Nov 8, 2008)

I am a good player of Strategy Games. I have mastered single player of AGE of Empire III + its expansions. If this game is going to be included ask me. I am ready to go for it. 
But never played it online, I tried but failed, why you all know.


----------



## Harvik780 (Nov 11, 2008)

Guys i don't think i'll be able to spend time doing all this as my exams are coming up so i have postponed the idea till next year April 2009.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 11, 2008)

Dow! i was seriously lookin' towards it but what the heck, more time to practice


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 12, 2008)

yupee!!
gr88 news i will too finish my boards and cet till april 09


----------



## skippednote (Nov 12, 2008)

Till then keep on practising


----------



## techking_dinesh (Nov 12, 2008)

i added u bassam to my xfire


----------



## deathvirus_me (Nov 13, 2008)

My clan server is up  ... u just need OG key to join  .. 

202.63.171.122:28961


----------



## toofan (Nov 13, 2008)

why OG???


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2008)

^
I think original.


----------

